# Best way back from Italy at the end of Next week



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, if all goes well we hope to pick up our new MH in italy from the factory (Rimor) next weekend and would like some help regarding the best route back to the UK.

Are all of the motorways/autoroutes OK when its snowing ?

If we decided to use hotels on the way back, would we have any problems ? the reason i ask is that there may be no gas in the MH, as we have to purchase the bottles or get them when we arrive in the UK ? any suggestions

do we need snow chains ??

any help would be welcome

Brian


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brian, give us a clue as to what part of Italy you'll be travelling from. There are plenty of different routes but I for one don't know where the Rimor factory is although I spend most of my holidays in Italy.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Phil

The factory is near San Gimignano, Tuscany, which is near Poggibonsi. From the weather.co.uk site there appears that it will be snowing in that part of italy and switzerland and germany at the end of next week and having never traveled in those areas in the winter, any advice would be welcome, ?are the motorways normally cleared?? if i go up through Switzerland, Germany, france Belgium etc.

and any information you can give would be gratefully received

Brian


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

The motorways are certainly the first to be cleared in the event of heavy snow. I think that I would cross to the A1 and then turn onto A22 at Modena then go over the Brenner Pass into Austria. Then Innsbruck A12 to Germany A93 which joins the A8, up through Munich on the A99 then A8 which just about goes all the way to Luxembourg. Then through Belgium to whichever port you are going from ( or the Tunnel ). If going to Calais turn off just past Namur and head for Lille then Dunkirk and Calais. If Ostend carry straight on.
As I said earlier there are many routes but this is probably the most straightforward and most likely to be open whatever the weather.
If you go through Austria don't forget to buy a Vignette if you are under 3.5 tonnes or a Go box if you are over. Not expensive but allows you to travel on Austrian Motorways. Germany, Luxembourg and Belgium are free as is the route through France that I suggested.


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

*how toget home*

Hi
I have used the web site www.getmethere.co.uk and it was great just put the post code in Italy and your home one and it will give you a route.

Love that area by the way

Luigi


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

*Extra info*

53037 is the post code for San Gimignano, to my house that would be approx 975 miles.

Luigi


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Brian,

We have crossed the Alps many times in the winter and always opt for the route through Switzerland (St Gothard Tunnel). We will be using it again in January.

It's SF40 (£17.72 or €26) for the vignette that is valid for 14 months. That's the only toll by using that route unless you use the "Peage" in France.

The motorways /main roads in Switzerland are cleared of snow very quickly. If you get caught in a snow fall just stay put with the trucks on the motorway you will be OK.

The only downside for some people is the St Gothard Tunnel. It's single carriageway road for ten miles and some drivers find it off putting.

The scenery is fantastic after a snow fall when the sun comes out.

If you have to use hotels/motels this time of the year you should not have a problem. Don't leave it too late to stop or pick a nights stop and book it earlier in the day.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Thanks everyone, the problem i am worried about is the fact that the vehicle will be in a factory condition, e.g. no gas, water etc, etc, also we won't have any bed cloths, cooking utensils etc. all we will have is what we brought with us on the plane, and that worries me if we have to stop overnight, or because of snow ?? 

we were thinking of booking a hotel for one night on the route back but would that be difficult for parking the MH ??

any advice would be helpful

is it possible to drive in one day ??

Brian


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Hi, Thanks everyone, the problem i am worried about is the fact that the vehicle will be in a factory condition, e.g. no gas, water etc, etc, also we won't have any bed cloths, cooking utensils etc. all we will have is what we brought with us on the plane, and that worries me if we have to stop overnight, or because of snow ??
> 
> we were thinking of booking a hotel for one night on the route back but would that be difficult for parking the MH ??
> 
> ...


Brian,

What time do expect to get away from the factory?

It's a long drive for one driver or are there two?, are you familiar with driving on the continent? On these sort of trips you usually have to play it by ear and be very flexible.

Why not pick a hotel about half way, book it and explain you could be arriving late.

Most hotel car parks should be able to accommodate a motorhome at this time of the year (check when booking) as long as you don't try for a skiing area.

Get the works to check the weather on www.weather.com for the latest forecast before leaving.

Good luck, I hope it goes well,

Don


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Enogreven I agree with don, according to "mappy" its 896 miles to calais, which is a hell off a drive to do in one day.

Two years ago we left Alicante at 8.00 and I drove until 22.00 we covered about the same distance, I was knackered, wouldn't do it again.

olley


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Florence-Pisa-and along the coast to Genoa and through the tunnel into France head for the A7 north through Valence-Lyon-Macon etc. Not the shortest route, but nice to drive and very pretty between Pisa and Genoa, lots of tunnels and bridges. Most of the time you are not too far from the coast or too high up, so less chance of snow. You should be able to get to Macon at least, and you will find that there are hotel/motels at the exits for most big towns, Sofitel, Court Paille etc From there youcan easily do the trip to Calais or whatever the second day. As far as snow chains are concerned, they are mandatory in many of the countries you would go through going north over the Appennines.
John


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the routes, i have been looking at all of them ?? i have also checked on www.viamichelin.com which appears to suggest Switzerland, France, Luxemburg, Belgium all motorways, what do you think ?? any i likely to get in trouble with snow if i stay on the motorways ?

any suggestions on the minimum items we may need for the journey would also be helpful, and where near Poggibonsi we can purchase them ?? e.g. snow chains ?? etc.

thanks
Brian


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry cant give you an alternative route to thoughs given as they are the same as we would use but as one of the posts has said "Snow Chains are Mandatory" & big fines If you get stuck without them - Spain, Italy, Austria, Swiss

Can I suggest you go through Southern France (the French dont seem too bothered about snow chains)

Motrorways are sometimes a while before being cleared if there is [/U]heavysnow
We were stuck 5 hrs while mWay was cleared one Jan

Can yo fit a sleeping back in your gear that you are taking??

Did have a link to www.autoroute.fr (think thats it -lost it with a system failure)
that will plot a route for you & calculate distance - cost & Time

Have a pleseant trip


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Re snow chains, the shops attached to the Autoroute filling stations, nearly all sell snow chains at this time of year. Sometimes even cheap sleeping bags, nice in a crisis!
John


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Hi, thanks for the routes, i have been looking at all of them ?? i have also checked on www.viamichelin.com which appears to suggest Switzerland, France, Luxemburg, Belgium all motorways, what do you think ?? any i likely to get in trouble with snow if i stay on the motorways ?
> 
> any suggestions on the minimum items we may need for the journey would also be helpful, and where near Poggibonsi we can purchase them ?? e.g. snow chains ?? etc.
> 
> ...


Brian

I'm with John on this one (The Genoa/Macon route)

It is longer, but you can be fairly sure of no snow
Loads of hotels just outside the big cities
If you bought snow chains would you use them again?

I would be tempted to purchase a small camping gaz burner, 2 cups, tea, milk and sugar while your out there. Plus a few olives in Provence, nice bit of cheese, bread and butter and picnic your way home.

As for hotels...

The following have online booking facilities.

http://www.ibishotel.com/ibis/index.html

http://www.novotel.com/novotel/index.html

I have also used these in the past and have had no problems

http://www.drive-alive.co.uk/campanile-hotels.htm

Most of these hotels are very close to the motorways and parking should not be a problem

Which ever route you take, have fun and don't drive more hours than is safe for you (your call).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Journey from Italy*

Hi. I have spent the last 8 years travelling to and from Italy by coach. I would treat the van as a coach at this time of year. i would take the motorway towards Bologna, carry on the A1 towards Milan, then Chiasso, Lugano, Lucerne, Basle, Mulhouse, Strasbourg (A35) then into Luxembourg towards Arlon and then Belgium and home.

Not worth coming off the motorways at this time of year in Switzerland.

Rapide561


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Rapide561

what are the motorways like this time of year, is there much snow about and does it effect them very much, do you get many holdup's due to bad weather, also do you know of any hotels about halfway that are on the motorways.

is there anything we should ensure we have with us ?? e.g. pick up in italy before we start the journey home ?

Brian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow on the motorways*

I have often travelled through europe whilst it is snowing but have never got stuck - so far!

I have however been stuck in a bit of a situation whilst in an Austrian Village.

The pic here shows the local fire brigade doing a rescue and pulling the coach backwards. I think this was about three years ago. Christmas in Austria! I was working as a holiday rep at the time!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You should have the minimum compulsary safety equipment with you - reflective jacket, spare fuses and bulbs, warning triangle, first aid kit and fire extinguisher etc . How is your Italian ? If you e-mail the dealer and explain that you are unable to bring it all with you they might include it for free. At least take reflective jackets for all of you - if you have to get out because of snow or hold- up on a dark, snowy road you will be glad of it.

Also take a good map book so you can divert if necessary from your chosen route

G


----------

